# Domain name change on a single server network



## syedali (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi everybody!



I have a newly setup windows 2003 server. When the domain was created it was not names domainnamebazaar.com it was named domain.com. The server domain is now conflicting with an website of the same name. Is it possible to change the domain name of the server (it is the only server in the network) to domainnamebazaar.com without loosing all my user information and what is the best way to accomplish this



Thanks


----------



## DBClark (Jan 25, 2006)

If you are using active directory, you will have to demote the server there by removing active directory and then you can change the name of the domain. That much I do know as I had to just that for a client today.

What I'm not sure on is if you can backup and restore user accounts and profiles, althought I would be willing to bet that it is quite possible.


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought you'd be able to rename a domain controller using the netdom utility?


----------



## DBClark (Jan 25, 2006)

I beleive that utility will create and change a computer account, not rename a domain.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/downloads/winsrvr/domainrename.mspx
http://www.msexchange.org/tutorials/Domain-Rename.html


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

DBClark said:


> I beleive that utility will create and change a computer account, not rename a domain.


Ahh "domain", I read it wrong, sorry my bad


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Domain Rename? 
A very flakey tool. I would advise against it. Our company was planning of doing it at the beginning of the year but decided against it when we could find any feedback about it. With 9 servers, I didn't want a weeklong nightmare. However with you only having a single server, I would rebuild your domain instead of fixing the problems a domain rename would cause.

http://mcpmag.com/columns/article.asp?EditorialsID=1258


----------



## spectrumfl (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the exact same issue.
I looked at Microsoft's Domain Renaming tool.
Unfortnately, you need another server to act as a "controller" during the process.
It will not run on an XP box, and you can't run it on the machine you are changing


----------

